

The Ruby on Rails Tutorial, 2nd Edition (full draft) - mhartl
http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book?version=3.2#top

======
mhartl
This draft includes previously unpublished versions of Chapter 10, "User
microposts", and Chapter 11, "Following users". The original announcement is
here:

[http://news.railstutorial.org/a-full-draft-of-the-ruby-on-
ra...](http://news.railstutorial.org/a-full-draft-of-the-ruby-on-rails-
tutorial-2n)

This is a full draft, but it's not yet complete. In particular, I'm
considering replacing Blueprint CSS with Bootstrap for the final version.
Please let me know what you think.

~~~
entropie
Bootstrap! Maybe the developer version.

~~~
mhartl
What's the developer version? I was thinking about using the less-rails-
bootstrap gem.

~~~
tylerlh
I can't speak for everyone, but I know quite a few who prefer the SASS port
over less-bootstrap-rails (bootstrap-sass)

~~~
geoffroy
Which SASS port do you prefer ? <https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-
sass> or <https://github.com/yabawock/bootstrap-sass-rails>

Thanks in advance!

~~~
tylerlh
bootstrap-sass most definitely. Support for Bootstrap 2.0 was included very
quickly (there was a development branch even before the main release)

~~~
geoffroy
thanks!

------
Schwolop
I've been learning Rails from your tutorial (just finished Chapter 11), but
realised a few days ago that I've been using the 3.0 version. It'd be great to
see an appendix on "Transitioning to 3.2 for first edition readers" (probably
like the one you've got for 3.0 -> 3.1, but I haven't got to reading that
yet.)

And while I'm here, there is a bug in the 3.0 edition in section 11.3.4,
listing 11.39. The link_to "delete" needs to reference 'feed_item', not
'micropost'. That took me a good half an hour to sort out - mainly because I
assumed it was my fault, not yours! :-)

Thanks for all your efforts here; this is a fantastic resource.

~~~
mhartl
Oops, you're right. That's actually a new bug, and has now been fixed.

As far as the transition goes, that's a great candidate for a blog post, but
it's not as good a fit for a book. Plus, experience shows that starting from
scratch often takes less time in the end.

~~~
Schwolop
Fair enough. My current plan when I've finished is to rewrite my collaborative
blogging platform in Ruby (was Google App Engine + Python). It's got enough
similarities to a twitter clone that I can base a lot of the infrastructure on
railstutorial, but enough differences that I will definitely start from
scratch rather than trying to modify the codebase. I guess I should move to
rails 3.2 at the same time, and whizz through your new version in parallel.

Thanks for fixing the bug.

------
prusswan
Not sure if you are aware of this...for the first edition of your tutorial,
webrat is required for many of the tests (I tested on ubuntu/windows), but
inclusion of webrat will actually break some of the new tests (like those
using have_selector) in the second edition. You might want to add a warning to
those who have followed the first edition and are trying to incorporate the
additions in the second edition.

~~~
mhartl
The 2nd edition explicitly uses Capybara instead of Webrat. As long as people
pay attention to their Gemfiles, they should be fine.

~~~
prusswan
It would be nice if you can discuss the differences, like how Capybara is
meant for integration tests, and replacement for have_template etc. At some
sections the tests are still referred to controller tests (Listing 10.46)
although it looks like you intend to convert them all to integration tests.

~~~
prusswan
Also, 11.37 tests do not work with valid_sign_in (using session
authentication), but works with the controller.sign_in method introduced in
1e.

------
sotu
Is there a change log or something of the sort? I am actually half way through
chapter 4 and looking back I see some differences between what I've already
done and what is presented on the site, just want to make sure I'm either not
missing things or what I've already written is ok to continue with.

------
mkellyclare
+1 for twitter bootstrap, thanks for the excellent book.

~~~
ronilan
As said.

------
johnnycakes
This tutorial was my first exposure to Ruby and Rails. It is amazingly
comprehensive and comprehendible for newbies. I'm so glad to see it being
regularly updated.

Thanks Michael for you contribution!

------
blanecordes
Rails Tutorial was my first step in developing. It was extremely helpful and I
used both the book and screen casts which helped me alot. For a complete newb
it was a bit overwhelming but I was still able to follow along and eventually
get the sample app live. Now I am trying to learn more pure ruby and going
back through the tutorial and learning even more. Thanks again Michael this
has been by far the best resource I have used so far.

------
experiment0
So far really liking the tutorial. Just one thing, as a rails newbie, could
you expand a little more on the deploying part of section 1, specifically
giving an example of deploying NOT using heroku.

It's just I want to be deploying to just a generic server running rails and I
want to know how the process is different. I know you have to set the ENV to
production but at what stage of the process does this happen etc...

~~~
sheff
Check out the Capistrano docs at
<https://github.com/capistrano/capistrano/wiki> which are pretty comprehensive
for getting started with Rails deployment.

------
czzarr
this tutorial is the best tutorial I have ever read, thank you for your work.
I recommended it to a lot of people.

I actually think bootstrap is a good idea but might result in a distraction
since it is a big framework.

~~~
karl_nerd
Yes it's definitely great! Was able to build my first rails-based
administration crud app in two weeks, with tests, by following this book!

------
tkoh
Bought the previous version of your book and, like several others here, just
wanted to say thanks and great work!

------
daemonza
Busy going through the older tutorial at the moment. At Chapter 5. It's
awesome, thanks for the great tutorial.

------
adamjtrainer
I'd definitely like to see Bootstrap in the final version.

Great job with this tutorial!

------
MarlonPro
As if you need more votes for "twitter bootstrap", I'd say please use twitter
bootstrap!

------
julnepht
+1 for twitter bootstap I also purchased the original book and loved it.
Thanks a lot

------
purephase
I've been going through this tutorial. I highly recommend it. It is very well
done.

------
nhebb
Do you have an estimate as to when the print edition will be published?

~~~
mhartl
Figure 3-6 months. I'm always amazed at how long it takes.

------
raphaelcaixeta
This has been a great resource in my learning of Rails. Thanks!

------
KVFinn
Awesome work, I really appreciate tutorials in this style.

------
duk
Just wanted to say thanks.

------
geoffroy
thanks a lot, it's an awesome tutorial.

